# Local AR5 Deals



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

Anyone recently gotten a good deal on a 2011 AR5? Went to my shop yesterday to get fitted and was planning to buy the 2010 leftover for a really nice deal they were having....unfortunately I was a little late and they are all sold out in my size at the felt warehouse. :mad2: Now either I buy a 2011 and spend some extra $ or just put it on hold. My shop is selling the 2011 for $2400. Anyone else have prices? I would have expected it to sell for less than that since MSRP on the website is $2499


----------



## chambers078 (Sep 24, 2010)

The '11 line just came out. I can't imagine many shops will be selling under MSRP any time soon.


----------



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

chambers078 said:


> The '11 line just came out. I can't imagine many shops will be selling under MSRP any time soon.


Yea....I guess so. The next sale at my shop is not until March 1st with the zero sales tax sale with the upcoming tax season. He did mention that they may offer some type of promotion if the company lands a new international pro team.....anyone hear about this?


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

I think $100 off of a brand new 2011 with an MSRP of $2500 is pretty good. I'm surprised they gave you any sort of deal.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Lou3000 said:


> I think $100 off of a brand new 2011 with an MSRP of $2500 is pretty good. I'm surprised they gave you any sort of deal.



Second that. 

You would have to be pretty tight with the owner to get much better than that atm....

But when you are serious show em the money and they will drop some more :thumbsup:


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

There are 6 or 7 felt dealers around me and none of them will discount current models. So if your getting $100 off a 2011 that sounds like a pretty good deal to me.


----------



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

ETWN Stu said:


> Second that.
> 
> You would have to be pretty tight with the owner to get much better than that atm....
> 
> But when you are serious show em the money and they will drop some more :thumbsup:


Well....this would have been my 3rd bike purchase from this shop within the past 6 months! ha-ha


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah, I've bought a few bikes from the same shop recently and I still didn't get a discount.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

dcl10 said:


> There are 6 or 7 felt dealers around me and none of them will discount current models. So if your getting $100 off a 2011 that sounds like a pretty good deal to me.



Shop kit or other stuff might land you a bigger saving all at once as they will discount as a total price. When my partner got her F3sl with all the gear like Garmin,pedals,lights and kit
it came very close to internet prices but with no international credit card fees/delivery or Australian GST...so this might help with the bigger picture stuff.


----------



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

*Aero clip ons for AR5*

Because of the design of the AR frame I'm sure many of you use the bike that same way I intend to, as a daily rider and to compete in tri's. I'm looking for some clip on aero bars and I found some really good deals on a couple carbon sets.....but how exactly do you figure out which length you need? I've never had a set before so I'm new to the concept.


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

How long are the tris you are planning on doing?


----------



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

Lou3000 said:


> How long are the tris you are planning on doing?


Just sprint and olympic distances at this point. May try and work myself up to something longer in the future.


----------

